
Five Years of Show HN - afshinmeh
http://antontarasenko.github.io/show-hn/
======
Rainymood
"So a Hacker News reception has good predictive power, estimated around the
OLS's R² = 14%."

14% R-squared is the measure for 'good predictive power'? Second, using linear
regression for binary variables feels kind of icky to me. A suggestion for an
improve or fix or maybe even another blog post is to change the model to
something more appropriate like a Logit/Probit model.

/econometric rant

Cool article though!

------
educar
Would be nice to have a link to the Show HN posts itself to read the comments.

~~~
pan69
I came here to say the same thing and leaving a comment because up-votes on
comments aren't visible.

